# Bergland/Carney Units - Newbie Bear Hunter



## BigJohn87 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a lot of questions about Michigan bear hunting! I will be applying for a tag for this fall for either Bergland or Carnie units in the western UP. I have hunted bear once in Washington and truly enjoyed it. I want to try it out back home in Michigan this year.

Bergland and Carnie look like the best options for drawing a tag my first time around (third hunt of course). Is one better than the other. My drive time to Crystal Falls area is around 6 hours, so at that point it doesn't really matter if I keep driving west to Bergland.

I plan on taking a trip or two to that area this summer to scout, will be living out of my car to save money. Have researched online and found that I can get a special type of camping permit that allows me to camp on State Forest land...this way I can park and camp and hunt and truly get the wilderness experience. That being said, how much State Forest land will I find in either unit??

What should I look for when scouting? Access to a stream or river? I will be baiting and will probably only get a chance to travel north twice to set up bait sites before starting my hunt, and I plan on actually hunting for about a week. Will this be enough baiting action to draw in a bear if I only get a chance to set it up and restock it once after that?? Also, what should I use? Considered saving scraps of cleaned fish throughout the summer in 5 gallon buckets, then freezing the buckets in a chest freezer until fall.

What else should I know about hunting the western UP (an area I haven't actually visited yet but hear is BEAUTIFUL) or about hunting bears??

Any advice is greatly appreciated - the Forums have been incredibly informative and I look forward to contributions on this subject.

-John


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi John. I'm fairly new at bear hunting. But I'll tell you what I know.

Camping on state forest land is free. You can pick up a permit from any DNR office. The one in Gwinn has some right near the door. You don't even have to go inside. The permit is good for two weeks. I've been camping on state land for 20+years and while I always follow the rules. I've never been checked by a CO. _Too the best of my knowledge._

Where to bait, is the hardest choice to make.
If your going to be starting from scratch. You run into the problem of choosing spots that other hunters use. You might try doing your scouting during the first and second hunts. If you see other hunters in the area. Talk to them. See where they are in general terms. Find out when their hunts going to end. With information like this. You can avoid problems, and maybe use one of the baits that they are finished with. Areas you might look at are river systems and the edges of cedar swamps. The more cover the better. Keep them a mile apart if you can. The first week of the third season still has some leafy cover and maybe ferns. But as the season wheres on. This will fall away and leave areas open and exposed. So, take that into account when choosing your stand locations. By the way, it's better to be in a tree.

For bait, I use sweets. My buddy last year insisted on using fish parts and other animal remains. He got skunks in his baits and the most productive one was sprayed and ruined. Having said that. Alot of people with more experience than me. Believe that a wide variety of foods will get a bear coming in more often. I've also heard, larger bears. Prefer meats. So, make your own choices. Places for bait are pretty varied. Doughnut shops, theatres for unused popcorn, bakeries. There are a couple places that sell baits.

http://www.bearsbait.com/prices.html I've bought, a few 55gal drums of pie filling and 250#of circus peanuts from this fellow. The pie fillings were a success. Unsure about the circus peanuts. Thought they tasted ok to me.:lol:

The last two seasons, I started baiting august tenth. This is good for getting your stations established. But it also, establishes well worn bear trails which tip off other hunters. This year, we are going to bait starting the 15 of september. Then hunt the third hunt. Assuming we draw of course. For you, I might try something similiar. You would have to drop alot of bait the first time and do other things to advertise your stations. Then you could check back in a week. The stations that were hit, can be the ones you use. If you have the time, pick up the unused bait from the other stations and move it to the ones you are going to use. This could be a messy job if there is rain. Then rebait the heck out of the staions your going to use. Show up for your hunt, and rebait every day with smaller amounts. maybe 2.5-5gals. Try to put some kind of make shift yard stick at your stations. To help you judge the size of yourbears. Shooting a cub is a no-no. Also, cows with cubs get a free pass as well. Don't leave your stand at the bait. Take it back to camp every night. Other wise, use scent control and keep your ears pealed. The birds will let you know when a bear is coming. Which is helpful because they don't make much noise. Good luck!

ps. I just read your post on fishing sturgeon from a kayak. I think you should take a buddy with you bear hunting.

ATB


----------



## BigJohn87 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you - that is a lot of information. I think that as far as establishing a place to camp/hunt I will learn quite a bit by making a trip up there this summer. I'm hoping to avoid other hunters while I'm out there, so hopefully I don't end up stepping on anybody's toes - both for my seclusion and common courtesy toward them.

I think I may establish two or three bait sites and use different bait at each, this way I can see which one is hot when I start hunting and hang my stand there.

By the way - why is it a bad idea to leave a treestand in place overnight??

Thanks for all the help and information!



-John


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

The Ottawa national forest has 500.000 acres you can also camp in. State land is closer and north of Wakefield and Bergland. Don't think you have to worry too much about your tree stand here, but stay away from other hunters. I doubt you'll see another person the time you hunt here but a good chain will help.


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

I know a bit about the Northern Bergland zone. Lot of National and state land. Finding a place to hunt that no one else has hunted nearby is going to be very difficult. The Ottawa National Forest has some walk in only areas. It would be a ton of work to haul bait in there. Of course the harder the access the less the pressure.

Count on low hunt success rate if baiting the third season. There are guys that put out apples and corn and hunt after the first of October. Sort of a combination deer/bear hunt.


----------



## BigJohn87 (Oct 1, 2010)

I like the idea of combining deer and bear in the same spot. Considering a guide now though, until I get familiar with the area and might try to do it myself next year (guide this year). I figure if I can find somebody that will have active baits during the late season and the cost is comparable to driving up 3 times prior to my hunt, baiting, etc. (so about $600-700) it would be a worthwhile expense this year.

To get to the western UP from where I'm at it's between 6 and 8 hours one way. Depending on the cost of gas, at least $150 round trip in fuel alone.

So on that note, if anybody has preferred guides in the area too, that would be helpful information. Haven't had a chance to get too deep into those forums yet though, so there's probably already quite a few references out there.

Thanks to everybody for all the advice!

-John


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

I hunted the Bergland unit 2 years in a row. The 430 mile one-way drive sucked, but i knew (like you do) the odds of getting drawn for those units are pretty good compared to the others. 

I think the most important thing to remember is choosing a spot as remote and far from others & 2-tracks as possible. Putting a bait out anywhere in either of these 2 areas would get bear coming in. The problem is, you aren't the only one out there and that drops the odds of getting a shooting opportunity. Even in the U.P., if you drive 5 miles down a 2-track, you're still on a 2-track and someone else will probably explore it as well. I set my camp up in a spot on a small dirt road I thought would keep me to myself for the most part. The first morining I woke up to the sound of a truck dragging some bed springs. I found out that hunters using dogs do this to make a clean slate to more easily spot tracks of bears crossing the road.

I did alot of "scouting" via google earth. I found a large area that didn't appear to have any trails or 2-tracks running through it. But what it _did_ have was a railroad cutting through it. I would park my truck at a dirt road that ended within 50' of the tracks. I loaded my bait on the quad and hopped on the tracks and rode 'em for almost 2 miles to get to the spot I chose. Well, I didn't actually choose it. My first time on the tracks, about 2 miles in, a bear crossed in front of me and I thought "This area looks good":lol:

I won't go into baiting or other stuff like that as i'm sure there's LOTS of good info on that you'll find. 

If you're intereseted, i'd be happy to share that "spot" with you via a P.M..


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

It is illegal to operate an atv along railroad tracks, and the railroad in the area Ausable Junkie mentioned has given notice, they will prosecute.

Your best bet to avoid other hunters would be to park on M-64 between White Pine & Bergland and walk in about 1/4 miles to set-up your bait site...and do not leave a trail for anyone to follow. Set-up on a high spot and use a good calling scent that will broadcast out on the wind.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Sorry about the illegal advice BigJohn87. My bad.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Ausable, I didn't mean to insult you with my post. I got to say, you definitely had a good game plan!


----------



## BigJohn87 (Oct 1, 2010)

Great tips!

I dont want to steal your spot Ausable. But if you have a general area I'd certainly appreciate a place to start looking!

Regarding the use of railroad right of way, I think you could probably still walk just outside the edge of the railroad property...as long as you are on the the state/fed land you might be fine and it would probably still be easier than walking through the woods and brush.

However...you'd probably be walking a fine line with the regulations.

Thanks for the help everybody!


-John


----------



## ThreeRackDrew (Apr 20, 2011)

You really have to cover your tracks up there, their is some real shady guides there.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Rooster, 


I don't feel insulted, just glad you pointed that out so the OP didn't get into trouble on my account.

BigJohn87,

They say a picture is worth a 1000 words, but I can't figure out how to send you a Google Earth pic, so I will describe it to you instead. I will send you a P.M. after I post this.


----------

